# Whirlyball V: Return Of The Slasher



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Ok, Got my life back together and now ready to focus on the serious stuff......W5 will take place on Tuesday, March 8th., from 7-9pm. It will be open to the first 15-20 people to get me their money (Price will be between $17-$20 per player depending on the number of players) Everyone is welcome to play. Only prepaid positions will be held....please send $17 to the adress below, we will adjust the cost on game day if necessary.

Whirlyball is played on an enclosed court approximately 40 ft wide by 100 ft long with ten &#8220;bumper cars&#8221;, five cars each of yellow and red. Each person is given a Jai-Alai-like wicket they use to throw a softball size waffle ball at a basketball size target hanging at each end of the court. When you hit the target your team is given two points. Checking, of course, is allowed. Each arena has its own referee who sees that things do not get out of hand, helps with rules interpretation, and contributes color commentary. Each round lasts 13 minutes with 2 minutes for player changes so we can have four games per hour. The rest of the waiting players can watch the games thru the glass around the arena. Both players and spectators have a great time! AND adult beverages ARE permitted.

*Again this is open to all members....Please join us* 



Let's make this one work....PLEASE check the date and get me your money A.S.A.P. 

Send or deliver payment to:

Neal Easterbrook
32045 Dequindre
Madison Heights, MI 48071


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Whirlyball V: Return Of The Slasher 

I take it that means Melon already confirmed???? 
Pencil me in, but if it fills up before I can confirm, thats cool.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

I can tell it's about time for another round of "whack a Esox  " because my bumps and bruises are all gone.  
Time to earn some more war wounds! :evil: 

Count me in Neal, i'm there. :cwm27:


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

That's it, I'm borrowing Gallaghers hammer.


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Esox, your hammer is NO match for my new MS customized 2-can beer helmet.
It permits me to keep both hands on the wheel (whirly cart stick), protect my umm.. melon, and lets me ejoy my favorite (adult) beverage all while kicking your butt on the battlefield.  :chillin: :lol: 

Game on!


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Pencil Jr and I in. I'll ask the war department tonight for permission. Thank goodness I never do that before buying fishing equipment!


----------



## Huntin Horseman (Nov 2, 2002)

I wanna try to make his one, the only thing that might stop me is if my parents decided to take me out for my b-day that night....


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Melon said:


> Esox, your hammer is NO match for my new MS customized 2-can beer helmet.
> It permits me to keep both hands on the wheel (whirly cart stick), protect my umm.. melon, and lets me ejoy my favorite (adult) beverage all while kicking your butt on the battlefield.  :chillin: :lol:
> 
> Game on!


I could see that becoming a regular item in M-S.com merchandise inventory.....Can we get our names on the back?


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Melon said:


> Esox, your hammer is NO match for my new MS customized 2-can beer helmet.
> It permits me to keep both hands on the wheel (whirly cart stick), protect my umm.. melon, and lets me ejoy my favorite (adult) beverage all while kicking your butt on the battlefield.  :chillin: :lol:
> 
> Game on!


Melon, Melon, you have a BIG design flaw....the way you lean over to hack away at us up-standing Whirlyball players..you will either elctrocute your self or short out the entire arena ...with open beer can's!! I would suggest pre-school sippy cups :evil: :lol:  we cant have alcohol abuse now can we!!

Well Paul I guess I will be protecting your back instead of targeting it......
Hey, us turn-coats must protect our investments or shall I say future investments :help: 

Neal, as usual count me in.. check is in the mail, thought I heard there would be fresh Meat...I mean players this time around....I hope so, some of you guys are showing a bit of well....wear and tear :evil:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

> Neal, as usual count me in.. check is in the mail, thought I heard there would be fresh Meat...I mean players this time around....I hope so, some of you guys are showing a bit of well....wear and tear


$5 for whomever draws first blood on the Trouttime :evilsmile


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

We have:

#1 Me
#2 Esox
#3 Melon
#4 Huntin Horseman
#5 Gone Fishing
#6 Gone Fishing Jr.
#7 Trouttime
#8
#9
#10
#11
#12
#13
#14
#15
#16
#17
#18
#19
#20


----------



## buddhabelly (Jan 19, 2003)

Can't make this one. Maybe next time.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

buddhabelly said:


> Can't make this one. Maybe next time.


 :gaga: 




#1 Me
#2 Esox
#3 Melon
#4 Huntin Horseman
#5 Gone Fishing
#6 Gone Fishing Jr.
#7 Trouttime
#8 KBKrause
#9
#10
#11
#12
#13
#14
#15
#16
#17
#18
#19
#20


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

We need a list of potential victims er, I mean players in the SE to personally invite.


AHHH heck, I'll just make a post in soundoff.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Great Idea Paul.. I am trying to round up a posse...The First Blood Thing and ALL  :lol:


----------



## kumma (Jul 12, 2002)

where is this held at?


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Clinton Twp......15 Mile just East of Groesbeck

Come on over....you can spend the night at Trouttimes


----------



## WALLDADY (Feb 3, 2002)

DUDES . Where are you playin at .? I live in the Chicago area , and that game is awsome .
Walldady


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Dam....That's a helluva commute for ya WD!!!! 



I'm game...... :evil: 


Hey Melon........Ya need to put a target on that thing!!!!


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I just got back from a trip around the world, one of the first things I had to do was sign up for Whirlyball...


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

C'mon Guys we need more players....call around. If I don't see more players in a day or two I'll have to cancel.

#1 Me
#2 Esox
#3 Melon
#4 Huntin Horseman
#5 Gone Fishing
#6 Gone Fishing Jr.
#7 Trouttime
#8 KBKrause
#9 SalmonSlammer
#10
#11
#12
#13
#14
#15
#16
#17
#18
#19
#20


----------



## Joe Archer (Mar 29, 2000)

I definitely have to try for this one.... I'll let you know tomorrow for sure. <----<<<


----------



## fishkram (May 14, 2004)

Hate to see you cancel. Go ahead and add my name to the list. I'll ask Kat to drop the check off at your house.


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Neal,
I have two potential players just waiting on confirmation. Will let you know ASAP!!


----------



## lawnguy (Dec 30, 2003)

where is this played @?

and before all the comedians step up I know on a whirlybird court


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Here ya go




Neal said:


> Clinton Twp......15 Mile just East of Groesbeck


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I'll ask my neighbor tonight. Last time he was interested but was out of town. Let you know tonight...


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Welcome Back Kevin!!!!
You have to bring lots of pics from the trip.....
This is me working at my laptop in Korea.
This one is of me working at a clients desktop in Germany.......
This is one of me working in Australlia.........

Come to think of it, forget the pics.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

I was at work a lot, but I did get in some tourist time, I'll bring the pics I have so far.

My neighbor is going to check his work calendar tomorrow and let me know.


----------



## tony_1 (Dec 6, 2001)

Checks in the mail Neal


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

tony_1 said:


> Checks in the mail Neal


Glad to hear it Tony

#1 Me
#2 Esox
#3 Melon
#4 Huntin Horseman
#5 Gone Fishing
#6 Gone Fishing Jr.
#7 Trouttime
#8 KBKrause
#9 SalmonSlammer
#10 Tony_1
#11 Fishkram
#12
#13
#14
#15
#16
#17
#18
#19
#20


----------



## bigmac (Nov 28, 2000)

would this place be from Monroe??


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

bigmac said:


> would this place be from Monroe??


BMac, I would guess around 45 mins. to an hour, but here's a map for you.

http://maps.yahoo.com/maps_result?e...z=clinton+twp,+mi&country=us&new=1&name=&qty=


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

I am in.
kNeal, if you want, I can run the cabbage by your shop today on my way across town. I am in Warren now.
Let me know.


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

bigmac said:


> would this place be from Monroe??


Time wise, it would be approx 30 minutes north of downtown Detroit.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Amos said:


> I am in.
> kNeal, if you want, I can run the cabbage by your shop today on my way across town. I am in Warren now.
> Let me know.


Are you sure you wife can't make it instead?....we need to put some points on the board.  

#1 Me
#2 Esox
#3 Melon
#4 Huntin Horseman
#5 Gone Fishing
#6 Gone Fishing Jr.
#7 Trouttime
#8 KBKrause
#9 SalmonSlammer
#10 Tony_1
#11 Fishkram
#12 Amos
#13
#14
#15
#16
#17
#18
#19
#20


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

Neal said:


> Are you sure you wife can't make it instead?....we need to put some points on the board.


Sad but true. She is a far better Whirlyball scorer than me (and probably you too  )
She is hanging with the kids, and you guys are stuck with me.
I will just have to make up for it with defense and assists and general harrassing of the opponent.


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

I know she is better than me, I have two FG's this season.....I think she got that in one game.
But mine were 3 pointers. So it is when one has to squash cherry pickers and melons all game.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Neighbor cant make it...


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

ESOX said:


> I know she is better than me, I have two FG's this season.....I think she got that in one game.
> But mine were 3 pointers. So it is when one has to squash cherry pickers and melons all game.


Hey Paul, you look'in for a handicap???? you're getting up there.... you may qualify  

I must say that the Crown is much better than that squashed cherry & melon
WHINE  :lol: :lol: :lol: 

Hey Neal, I finally have confirmation, "The Neighbor" is going to SLINK back into the arena again and so is Phil my employee. I have not sent you anything yet, I was waiting on a for sure  Let me know if you want me to mail it or bring it on Tuesday, although the postage may be pricey 
5,100 pennies weighs an awful lot! :evil: :SHOCKED:


----------



## salmonslammer (Jan 28, 2001)

Em and Jeremy are going to play again..........She might have a couple other people coming too.


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Reminder, not that those that have been there before need it, but this is a BYOB event. 

A few beers and some whirlyball, what a great way to spend an evening.
Sign up before it's full


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

#1 Me
#2 Esox
#3 Melon
#4 Huntin Horseman
#5 Gone Fishing
#6 Gone Fishing Jr.
#7 Trouttime
#8 KBKrause
#9 SalmonSlammer
#10 Tony_1
#11 Fishkram
#12 Amos
#13 The Neighbor
#14 Phil
#15 Emily
#16 Jeremy
#17
#18
#19
#20


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Looks good....GAME ON!!!!!

#1 Me
#2 Esox
#3 Melon
#4 Huntin Horseman
#5 Gone Fishing
#6 Gone Fishing Jr.
#7 Trouttime
#8 KBKrause
#9 SalmonSlammer
#10 Tony_1
#11 Fishkram
#12 Amos
#13 The Neighbor
#14 Phil
#15 Emily
#16 Jeremy
#17 Todd
#18
#19
#20


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

> Looks good....GAME ON!!!!!


Great, I cant wait. :evil: 
I have a lot of fish to fillet that day.   
Lets see first Esox, then Trout(Time) and don't think your safe Salmon(Slammer).


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

I think I'll have to give Jr a full time job of squeezing MELONS!!! :evilsmile


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Gone Fishing said:


> I think I'll have to give Jr a full time job of squeezing MELONS!!! :evilsmile


Ah....I believe I have *ALOT * more experience than him


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

> I think I'll have to give Jr a full time job of squeezing MELONS!!!


I wan't even touch that comment.  :lol:


----------



## Gone Fishing (Jul 31, 2001)

Now that you mention it, maybe I should take that job!!  :lol:


----------



## kbkrause (Feb 12, 2002)

Just a friendly bumb reminder.


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

kbkrause said:


> Just a friendly bumb reminder.


Who you callin' a Bumb? That's it Krause....you just made the list :irked:


----------



## Melon (Feb 22, 2002)

Dont worry Kev. You can use my beer helmet to protect yourself from that weasely Neal. :lol:


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

Melon said:


> Dont worry Kev. You can use my beer helmet to protect yourself from that weasely Neal. :lol:


Better have a chin strap :mischeif:


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Neal said:


> Who you callin' a Bumb? That's it Krause....you just made the list :irked:


Dang Neal your list has gotten mighty long, sounds like you are going to be the Lone Ranger out there..........divide and conquer :evilsmile


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

trouttime said:


> Dang Neal your list has gotten mighty long, sounds like you are going to be the Lone Ranger out there..........divide and conquer :evilsmile


Yeah, you're right......Maybe we should play for three hours, so I can be a equality opportunity offender....Wouldn't want to leave anyone out


----------



## ESOX (Nov 20, 2000)

Bla Bla Bla. You guys sound like the NBA. Actions speak louder than words.........



Except when I make Melon cry 


*"OUCHIE THAT REALLY HURT!!!":evilsmile *


----------



## Kevin (Oct 4, 2000)

So, when is this thing supposed to be going on again?


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

Amos said:


> So, when is this thing supposed to be going on again?


Kevin,
Tonight at 7:00pm. Hope you are there, Neal has you on his list too......
and we would not want to deprive him of more bashing would we???


----------



## trouttime (Mar 30, 2004)

As usual had a great time, for those that have not made one of these yet you should seriously consider the next one, this game really is a blast!! Thanks again for setting this up Neal!

The Slasher finally got a taste of his own medicine how is that OUCHIE today :lol: :lol: 

Neal will probably claim that he got a Hat Trick but I didnt see it.Cherry Pickers :mischeif:  

Thanks for the great game and laughs guys!!!!!


----------



## Neal (Mar 20, 2001)

It's real easy to be reminded of what a good time I had last night, because every time I look I the mirror I am reminded by the wiffle pattern on my face...........THANKS MELON.....NICE PASS!!!!!

And I did check with the official scorekeeper this morning...and did indeed get a hat trick  

Lots of fun.....see yall next month

Neal


----------

